# can't mount usb drives



## curses (Jan 7, 2010)

This is probably something simple and stupid, but I can't seem to mount any of my usb or "jump" drives. I managed it once by using root permissions to open /media in konqueror withing ten seconds or so. After that it is impossible to see anything. any idea what is going on here? here is the error message i get: 

```
org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)
```
EDIT: yeah. thanks SirDice. I found that page myself about five minutes after i asked for help. lol, right? thanks anyway. still doesn't seem to be working...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

The FAQ is for Gnome but it works for KDE too, just skip the Gnome specific stuff (like gconf).


----------

